# Manzanita in Southern Oregon



## anthecologist (Sep 4, 2016)

http://www.amateuranthecologist.com/2018/03/arctostaphylos-viscida.html


----------



## MimbresBees (Sep 22, 2016)

you do know that was back in march during our weird warm spell, not now,


----------



## anthecologist (Sep 4, 2016)

Fortunately, it'll bloom next year


----------

